# Colorado Camping



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

We are looking at vacationing aroung Durango Colorado. Any thought on the area or campgrounds would be a big help.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello, Never camped in Durango but have camped at Pagosa Springs. I would not go back to that campground.
First year wasn't bad but 2nd yr they added more sites in between and it was too tight.
We like camping where there is a little space between sites.
Bob & Judy & 2blackdogs


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello action

*As far as campgrounds go there are several great options:*
West of Durango 3 miles there is a very nice private campground called Lightner Creek Camp Ground. On the creek, has an outdoor pool.









12 miles North of Durango is a beautiful, large, KOA in the trees on the Animas River. All the options









If you are looking for a nice place on a lake in the mountains then I suggest Haviland Lake National Forest Campgound. The only problem is it is first come first serve and full most of the summer, waiting line in parking lot area usually.

On the north end of town is a large nice campground called United Campground. Close and conveniant. It also has a pool. If you are coming to ride the Narrow Gauge train to Silverton, it runs right through the middle of the campground. It is in town though so expect nearby condos and traffic.

Pimitive camping is free in the forests around Durango. If you are interested I can give you several nice places to set up.

Most of the campgrounds allow Campfires, you will have to talk to them or check thier websights. The way this winter is going there may be an early burn ban though next summer. If burn ban, it usually starts in early July. Last year we did not have one at all it was nice. We need snow!

*Suggested Places to visit while in Durango:* sunny 
Narrow Gauge Train - train ride to Silverton _(suggest one way then bus back)_ 
Bar-D-Chuckwagon - dinner show
Diamond Circle Meladrama
Mesa Verde - in Cortez, 45 miles west
Alpine Loop - all day scenic loop Drive to Ouray & Telluride, all paved roads. 
_one of the most beautiful drives in America_
Vallecito Lake area, scenic area and fishing. Cabins and camping also available in 
several places around the lake. 
San Juan river below Navajo Lake, Quality trout fishing waters
Durango Mountain Resort (DMR)- Alpine slide and chair lift rides
Trimble Hot Springs - north of Durango
Ouray Hot Springs in Ouray Co
Henderson Lake - short scenic drive just north of Durango

Four wheel drive trips. Either bring a 4x4 or ATV's or rent or take tour
All dirt roads around Silverton Colorado, High Country four wheeling, outstanding










Unlimited hiking and mountain biking options available from moderate to extreme.
Engineer Mountain hike is very popular north of Durango near DMR

So depending on what your interests are there are many things to do in and around Durango. I came here 24 years ago and forgot to leave. I work at Durango Fire and Rescue so look me up when you come to town.

Take care, hope this helps a little action 
Tony


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your suggestions, we are seriously thinking Durango would be a great place to visit this year.

We are looking for a place we can relax and our girls can have fun. We went to Colorado Springs year before last and had to be on a schedule to see and do everything in a week. It was a busy trip but we all had a great time. Last year we went to Dallas area and Six Flags I don't know if we can top that trip, but we want to try fishing, swiming, biking things that we can do without having to shove it all into a one week trip.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello

Hope you are all safe from the fires down there this last week. We have a scary season ahead of us I believe.

Durango is much more laid back than 6 flags. We went to Disney last year ourselves, lots of people and rush rush rush. Kids loved it though. They also just like hanging out in the mountains and running through the trees. Much cheaper and relaxing.

Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.

Take care and be safe down there!!


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hello
> 
> Hope you are all safe from the fires down there this last week. We have a scary season ahead of us I believe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your concern. About 55,000 acres, 11 homes and 3 busineses burned in lea county. Hot dry and windy(up to 60 mph). The fire's got so close to one of our pipelines that moves about 2400 barrels of crude oil per hour it melted the rubber between the line and the supports.







All we lost was our internet for about 8 days. we are very Thankful Thanks for asking and pray for rain


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

While it may not be in Durango, I would Highly suggest you check out Preist Gulch in Dolres, Co. Its about 45 -50 miles from Durango. But it is much more natural ie ( less city more country ) I can not say enough about the settting and the folks who operate this campground. the sites back up to the Dolres river and our kids( ages 12,10,8,6,4,and 11 mnth ) fished for trout right from the site. Its about half way between Cortez ( mesa verde ) and Telluride. The folks that operate the campground acutually seem to love what they do. The campground is clean and quiet . But there's just something about having a river running behind your site that makes the whole trip just right! We found the campground by chance and have a hard time Not staying there every trip we make to CO. No kidding its the best setting/camping we have ever had. That 's saying alot its been 35 years of camping for me.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Did the Bar-D Chuckwagon thing with the fam, back when I was a kid about 30 years ago. It was so much fun, the music was great, we went on a horseback ride and went out for a ride on the "range" and had breakfast near an old chuckwagon.

It still sticks with me very vividly, so I must've enjoyed it. Don't know if it has changed any, but it probably is even better, now.

I heard a rumor that fire got them last year. Just a rumor, I dunno.

Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I will also have to try that Priest Gulch campground. I had not heard of it before. Thanks. Looking for some places a little closer to town now that fuel is gettin up there.

FYI, I was in charge of the attack at the Bar-D with five fire engines and crews when the fire blew over. We foamed all the buildings and trees in the area then hunkered down in the parking lot and let it blow over us. The foam made it look like christmas in July, that kept our spirits up since all else was dark and sad to watch. We lost the lead singer/owners tour bus and several wooden wagons but did not loose any of the buildings. The lead singer was here when you were here 30 years ago. He and his band are still great. We had 30 other engines in the area but did loose 12 houses in the neighborhood around the Bar-D though that day.

70,000 acres, 2000 firefighters, 40 days of fighting and lost 54 homes alltogether. It was a rough summer, 2002. All is well now at the Bar-D and they are as great as ever!

Sad to say our current snow levels are below that of the 2001, 2002 winter.

WE NEED SOME SNOW SOMETHING BAD!

Take care all!!

GO BRONCOS


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hello action
> 
> *As far as campgrounds go there are several great options:*
> West of Durango 3 miles there is a very nice private campground called Lightner Creek Camp Ground. On the creek, has an outdoor pool.
> ...


I had reservations last summer at Lightner but had to cancel. Trying to get there this summer and choosing between Lightner and KOA north. Sounds like a great area. Please keep the fires down for us. Thanks,


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Colorado Outbacker (or anyone else), Since you're familiar with Durango do you know when they usually celebrate their 4th of July activities. I know some will say the 4th but being a Tuesday some cities around here have shows over the weekend. We want to plan our trip around it this year. Thanks,


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello

Durango has a good fireworks show on the night of the 4th.

Now something to think about. If you have not been to Silverton for thier 4th I would recommend you do so. It is also celebrated on the day of the 4th. They start the day off with a Parade at 10AM. Just afterward the Durango Fire dept. challenges Silverton Fire to one of the roughest water fights you will be witness to. More like rugby at high pressure and high altitude. The croud loves it and gets soaked at the same time. We usually dry camp above Silverton toward Animas Forks, it's free in the forest. We come back into town in the evening where there is no bad seats for a great firework show. The thing I really enjoy the most is the echos through the high mountain canyons. A Firework show is a Firework show but this adds so much to it. The Elk and Big horn sheep are running for cover I am sure.

Remember this is a holiday weekend so if you want a space in an RV park get it ASAP. If you want to dry camp don't be suprised if you have neighbors fairly close. The experiance is so worth it though. If you have ATV's, Silverton is one of the best places to ride. Not in town but all over in the mountains.

Fireworks in Durango. They are shot from Cemetary hill. Need to find a spot near downtown. South City Market area to the Double Tree Inn. It is also a good show for a small town. We do the Fire standby for it each year. This year I lucked out and did not get scheduled so the Family and I will be in Silverton all day.

Take care and let me know if there is anything else I can do for ya.









Tony


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think this is one of those years that the 4th of July and Independence Day fall on the same day.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tony

Thanks for all the help. You're better than the Chamber of Commerce. I'm calling the Durango North KOA tomorrow. They're not open this time of year so may have to try my luck with online reservations. You gave a couple others if they're booked. Hope you enjoy the 4th and aren't too busy up there this summer. Without rain AZ is looking toward a tough summer. Regards,


----------

